# West Matagorda Bay Sharks



## REDMASTER (Sep 20, 2006)

HERE IS A PIC OF ACOUPLE OF SHARKS WE CAUGHT ON THE SOUTH SHORE IN OF WEST MATAGORDA BAY A FEW WEEKS AGO WHILE WADING CAUGHT THESE BAD BOYS ON FINGER MULLET


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Nice bull sharks, 

might want to bleed them next time, they will taste better.


----------



## REDMASTER (Sep 20, 2006)

*Bleeding*

Gutted These Bad Boys While They Were Still Alive Got Rid Of Inards As Fast As Possible


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

REDMASTER said:


> Gutted These Bad Boys While They Were Still Alive Got Rid Of Inards As Fast As Possible


That is the best way to prepare them, just could not tell from the pics. You catch them on trout tackle? If so that was a very good catch. Bull sharks in shallow water tend to go a little crazy when you stick a hook into them.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Was in west Matagorda yesterday, fished that bay many years and I've seen one shark. Talked to some guys who were about half a mile to my east and they said they had trouble with sharks all afternoon... tripped me out! :O

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

